# Wider shorter front tractor tire on 16 inch rim?



## Genesis456 (Nov 26, 2013)

Does anyone know of a wider less tall front tractor tire. Am looking for better flotation and also to level my tractor out. Currently have 11L 16s. They are about 35 in tall & 10 in wide. Would also consider 15 in rims if that is an option. Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I run 12.5 x 16" Toyo truck tires on a MF 1155 with no issues. That will help some maybe 3-4 inches


----------

